# Meet India's youngest MTech from IIT Madras



## iinfi (Aug 5, 2008)

Meet India's youngest MTech from IIT Madras




> When most students his age are in college, S Chandrasekar has won a gold medal in Computer Science at IIT Madras. At 17, he is the youngest Indian to have aced Masters in Technology with a CGPA (Cumulative Grade Point Average) of 9.85 on a scale of 10.
> 
> Take a quick look at his curriculum vitae and you would think that Sekar -- as he is addressed by his friends, family and peers -- was always destined to achieve this feat.
> 
> ...



i didnt even know wat engineering was at the age when he started with BE......


----------



## adi007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn he is intelligent...
I am nearly his same age(March 10 1990) and still have achieved nothing (
MVP at 9  --faint--


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 6, 2008)

his daddy has lot's of money 

i want to do rhce but i don't have money


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2008)

If only I had been studying in a syllabus which allowed skipping years... I would have saved atleast 5 years in my own life. Instead, those bad a$$ b@stards at the management made me repeat class 1 twice because the second time, it was found that I was too young to go to 2nd.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL I'm doing a purposeless BTech when I always wanted to do MBA having a freaky syllabus
I could have saved atleast 4-5 years had I been given proper guidance only


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool news.
btw i am also a double gold medalist in computer skills , i got these gold medals from university of new south wales.Also next month I'll do the MCP Course  
PS : m just 14


----------



## virus_killer (Aug 6, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> his daddy has lot's of money
> 
> i want to do rhce but i don't have money



Could you please justify your opinion ? if you didn't had money that doesn't mean he has got lot more money to achieve this degree at this early age.if he does then there might be possibility that he is more intelligent. please don't think everything is corrupted here. try to change your thinking to change the thinking of this country.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

This guy is awesome! I'm almost the same age and haven't done anything out of the ordinary.


ankitsagwekar said:


> his daddy has lot's of money


Dude you think his dad has a lot of money? Read the artice.


> About yourself...
> 
> I was born in Tirunelvelli. I am the only child in my family. My father is a practicing auditor and my mother works for Canara Bank


Appreciate what he has done. Don't pass such comments.



> Try to change your thinking to change the thinking of this country.


+1


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2008)

zOMG.. incredible


----------

